# BMW 5 series



## Ariesgirl (Jan 25, 2021)

When I bought car the radio nor the DVD and cd playing were not working all it does is show bmw on screen but nothing works.My question is is there anyway I can go around it and hook up my own stereo with amp and speaker


----------



## scuderiazane (Jan 19, 2021)

What's the year and model of the car you're talking about?


----------



## Ariesgirl (Jan 25, 2021)

scuderiazane said:


> What's the year and model of the car you're talking about?


Its a 2005 535i


----------



## scuderiazane (Jan 19, 2021)

Personally, I would troubleshoot the factory unit first before adding an aftermarket unit. The "radio" is tied in with the on-board computer, so don't think its just a simple switch. You have an e60 and the link below might get started in the right direction. maybe some E60 audio experts will chime in.










DIY: Troubleshooting BMW MOST Bus Fiber Optic System Sound Failure


How to Troubleshoot MOST BUS How to find Faulty Unit on any BMW, Mercedes-Benz, Porsche, Volkswagen, Audi, etc. with Optical Fiber Optic MOST Network In this post we will be describing how to diagnose MOST BUS failure in any BMW, AUDI, PORSCHE, ROLLS ROYCE, RANGE ROVER HSE, BENTLEY with MOST...




www.germanaudiotech.com


----------



## scuderiazane (Jan 19, 2021)

Also worth a look.


----------



## scuderiazane (Jan 19, 2021)

Ariesgirl said:


> Its a 2005 535i


Any headway?


----------

